

Polar Bears Can't Swim : Kids edu-tv's dangers - proemeth
http://faustplayground.posterous.com/polar-bears-cant-swim-kids-edu-tvs-dangers

======
cafard
No, and coyotes can't survive head-on collisions with tractor-trailers,
dynamite explosions, anvil impacts, etc. Yet most of the baby boomers who grew
up watching the Warner Brothers cartoons were not gravely harmed by them. Is
the concern that some impressionable child might try to swim away from a polar
bear? The danger seems remote.

But props for mentioning Roland Barthes.

